#    :   ?

## scootvl

!    ,      ,     .    ,  ,   1  2011   :

- -2  ( )
-                  -6-1 

  -6-1     (   ,    )?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ,       ,    -6-1  ,      .
    ,    1

----------


## scootvl

,       ,   ...   -          ... -2   2- ...    -    :Frown:

----------


## .

-?    ,   ? 
   ,

----------


## scootvl

> -?    ,   ? 
>    ,


    ... 
    -2  -6-1    1 ?      10 ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------

> ,   ,       ,    -6-1  ,      .
>     ,    1


    27.07.2010  08-24/7933 "    ()   2010 "
"...    1  ,   ,       -6-1.
,       -     ( , , ,   ,     () ),    -6-1      ˻.

----------


## scootvl

!   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## .

**,    ,    192  .            .

----------

.   ( ,  )      1   , .    ,    2011 , .   -   -    ...

----------


## .

.  ,         ,   1   ,    15   . ..   2  2010      15 ,    1 .
     1 .

----------


## beorn84

,      -6-1,      , -         / ?      ,     .    ,     .

         01.07.2010  31.12.2010, ?

----------


## .

.   ,  ,         -   :Wink: 
    01.01.2010-31.12.2010.

----------


## beorn84

... :-/

   18 .   18.03.-31.12.2010.     (  ,   ..)  ?

 :  ""  "",  ,  , ?     ,    , ..  ,   -2?

     ,       ,       , ?

----------


## .

,    , 
   . 
  ,

----------


## beorn84

!

----------

!

,   ,   ...
 -11   ?   ?
    ,    -    .

!!!

----------


## .

> -11   ?   ?


      . ,        .      ,

----------

!         .      !
         ,    ,  ,  (   ,   ..)?     -    ,       -? (  ,        , ?)

----------


## .

> -    ,       -?


     .   ,  -    ,

----------

,  .  2011.           (2,9%).           .    ,    .   ?

----------


## .

> 


  ?     ,       . -          .   2011      .    ,   .

----------

-2       (    ) .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .   ,  -    ,


,    ,     ?       ? :EEK!:

----------


## .

,

----------

!!!!!  :Wow:  :Love:   :           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Bosmer

,             ,        (  ,     ..)      -      .   ,     ,    /,   ,     . , .     .

.. .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> ,   ,   ...
>  -11   ?   ?
>     ,    -    .
> !!!


 .       " "   ,   2010     / ,    (2009  ).  2010  -     .

----------


## .

*Bosmer*,        :Smilie:

----------

,    :          ?

----------


## Sergey1111

> ,


, ,   .

      ,     .   ?              45000000000,      . .     45286575000.  "  ".
!

----------


## Bosmer

> *Bosmer*,


    ,     ,                  (  .    ,         )    . ,     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kitenk88

-6-1 " "  "  2010 "     ? 
  "   :"     ?      ? 

   -6-1   -2    ?

----------

> !         .      !
>          ,    ,  ,  (   ,   ..)?     -    ,       -? (  ,        , ?)


 !

,  -      .      ,     
  .             ?    ,   ,    
        .

  !

----------

, -,  -                   . ?     ...

!

----------


## EugeneD

?   - ,      ,    . /, 5  ...

----------


## alexowl

,      .     ,  -   ,        .    .   ,        :




> .     , 2010 . .   : 123-456-789012 (.   : 987654321012345)


    .  .      .

----------

,   -11      (    ,    2010),   ,   -2,   ,    ? -6-1?

----------


## .



----------

., , ,  :    01     .     .      .             ()  . 
         ( )    .

  ,   6%  ,  25.10.2010.    .
    !

----------

(),      . ,     ,   ,       -2.  -6   .

----------

,  .     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


 .    -6-1        .     ,  .  2010     .
  192,   -6-1  ,   



> 71.                   ()   ,        .

----------

. )



> 5.   
> 
> 1.     ,            ,   :
> 1) ,       :
> ) ;
> )  ;
> ) ** ,    ;
> 2)  , , ,    ( -   ,        ),             .

----------


## Pam-82

,    ,    ,  0.  ,     .     -11,      ,    ,    ,    2010     ,       -4-2.    ,    ,     -2,      ,        .
,         ,    .       -. ,       .     ,         ,  ,     .

----------


## .

** , ,    .    27-,  



> ,    , -  :  , , ,   ,    ,         ,      ,  ,    "       ,     ,           ";

----------


## .

> -4-2.


     .



> ,         ,    .


    ,         .



> ,  ,     .


       .            :Frown:

----------

!           .     ,    ,   ,   ,  "           ". 
   2!         .     /? 
  15 ! :EEK!:

----------

P.S.     -   -4 ()

----------


## .

,       ,   .

----------

,     ,     -

----------


## .

?

----------

,  + ,        .                  ,     ,          .         ,         ,  -        .

----------


## .

> ,


     .     .        .
        ,     .        .        ,

----------

> ,       ,   .


     .          .
   ,          ,  15,      .
,  ,  ,  -  .      -  ...

----------

> .     .        .
>         ,     .        .        ,



    ,  -    ,        ?   -2    ,        ,    ,   ?

----------

> ... ,        ,    ,   ?


.          -2.

----------


## ...

> ,       ,   .


      ..
  4   ...

  "   " ?



"     ,        4 "

----------

4  ,    09-,      0,00 .      ,     .  ,    -2,   1.,    571,56  1039,20 , 140  -572  -1040.
    -0,44   - 0,80 , .  .     0,00 , .  .

    2.2     ,  ,    .    3  ,     .

    3    31.12.2009. ,           ,     31.12.2010.   0,44   0,80       -2 ,

----------


## misha1984

?

----------


## .



----------

,  ,       ,    ( )        ,       ,   ...        ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

,     /

----------

-    -      ,    ,         ,

----------


## .

> 


   -  .  .
 ,  .

----------

...      ,        ,          ,         ,   ,

----------

.
         ,       ,   . 

     .          .
   ,          ,  15,      .
,  ,  ,  -  .      -  ...

----------


## .

**,       .         ,         .
      ,     .
 ,  .

----------

> **,       .         ,         .
>       ,     .
>  ,  .


    .     ,   -  ,    . ?

----------


## .

,   .     , ,  .

----------

:Love:  !

----------


## ghasi

,       ,    26%  2011-2012 .       .        (  400  .).   ,      ,       (6%    15%  ).      17  ,     :  ,  ,     , , , , ,    , ,   ,    . .

----------


## .

-,       2010   .,   2010  ,    -2   .3         ( 510  520), .       ?    .1    10392      10392, ?

----------

-1, -  -,                   :

----------


## lim

346.21. : "  (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           , * (   )     *      ,          .   *  (   )        50* . "

  ,    :

1.       - 10392+571,56+1039,2?
2.           1   ?
3.        , ,     ,   ,      (4 )      (10392+571,56+1039,2),          -  ,               ,           ,       ?

----------


## lim

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow/asv/ :

       ,        
       ,        






      ?

----------


## EugeneD

- " ",  - " ". ,  - .

----------


## lim

> - " ",  - " ". ,  - .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Frousi

> (),      . ,     ,   ,       -2.  -6   .


    ( - ) ,   6-1        (   ).    ,  70% ,  ,    :Smilie: ,

----------

!          . ,     - 12     3 .    -  ,      ,   12 .   . 
,                ,  ? (      ,  ,  ).

----------


## Frousi

> ,                ,  ? (      ,  ,  ).


    .   .   -  ,

----------

:EEK!:   :Dezl:   :Help!:  !!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!   -????
 ,   , !
        ?    -   ?  -   ?

----------


## Frousi

()  -  4 -     ?     -  .  -    ,   ,    -

----------


## Frousi

)))    :Smilie:

----------

> ()  -  4 -     ?     -  .  -    ,   ,    -


 , 4  () -     .   12 ,    15 .  -   ,   ,       15     12- =/

,    ?     ...

----------


## .

> 6-1        (   ).


 -     ,         :Wink: 
**,        .

----------

,    !)) :Smilie:

----------


## lim

77- http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...1&postcount=77

4.     10392+571,56+1039,2 = 120002,76

         = 13002,76

      :
   ) 13002,76 - 120002,76 = 1000
   ) 13002,76:2 = 6501,38 ?

 ,  ,    ,          :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> 13002,76:2 = 6501,38 ?


.

----------


## lim

> (),      . ,     ,   ,       -2.  -6   .


      2010     1  2011           -2 . 

http://www.pfrf.ru/samozaniatoe_poryadoc/

----------


## lim

> !           .     ,    ,   ,   ,  "           ". 
>    2!         .     /? 
>   15 !





> **,       .         ,         .
>       ,     .
>  ,  .



   -4     ** (      ) **- http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/samozany...yment_cash.gif
   - http://www.pfrf.ru/samozaniatoe_poryadoc/

----------


## .

> -2 .


 + -6-1 (   )



> -4


          .            ,    ,  ..

----------


## lim

> -4     ** (      ) **- http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/samozany...yment_cash.gif


     ()- : "      ,  OMC   ,    .

----------


## ...

,  .  .. ,           ,  , .  , ... :Wow: 
     ...   45286560000 :Frown:

----------


## .

, ..     ,   , , .         :Wink: 
,     .    .

----------


## berkoot

.    01.04.2010.    .      2010.  .  ( )      :
-    4330()*14%*9(- ) = 5455.8
-    4330*6%*9 = 2338.2
-     4330*1.1%*9 = 428.67
-    4330*2%*9 = 779.4
:
1.    ,       , .. 5455.8+2338.2+428.67+779.4 = 9002,07?
2.           ,   ,      ?
3.            ?  ,  ?
4.      ,       . ?

----------


## EugeneD

1.  ...
2.    2 !
3. , .        ,   ,      . (  "", ...)    ,  .  .
4.  - .    . ,  2010   ?

----------


## .

2 .    .
     31  (  ,          ,       :Frown: )

      .    ,   .    - ?

----------


## berkoot

EugeneD .,   .
     .     .   .     ,     ,  ,          9 ?       ,     ?
3.           .   ?

----------


## .

> 9 ?


      .     ,      .        , ?         . -

----------


## berkoot

., 
5.  ,    - 8%.       1967 .       14%.  ?  wiki     ?       ?
6.                 .   ?

----------


## berkoot

7.       ?

----------


## lubezniy

*berkoot*,        ?

----------


## .

*berkoot*,

----------


## lubezniy

> *berkoot*,


     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## misha1984

???

----------

.     .

----------

misha1984
       .
    -2  6-1.

----------


## .88

.     6%  , 1988  .  ,          .?      12002,76.      ,          =)

----------


## .88

,     .    ,   12002,76        2010 ,   -   1  2011? =)

----------

1.         2010 ,    -2  -6-1       ,     ?        , ?

2.     -6-1?

3.  2009    -11 * ?

4.  2010   -2  -6-1, ?

----------


## EugeneD

> ,     .    ,   12002,76        2010 ,   -   1  2011? =)


,       12  31 ,       ...   .

----------

> ,       12  31 ,       ...   .


    ?  , 1988  ...

----------


## EugeneD

,   .

----------


## alexowl

> 1.         2010 ,    -2  -6-1       ,     ?        , ?


.       (  , ).   ,             -   .       -,      ,   : "     -? (   )".     ,    ,    ,     ,    .             ,      .

,              -     .

         ,    .

----------


## Elenge

,   - -2   ,   ?))

----------

> .       (  , ).   ,             -   .       -,      ,   : "     -? (   )".     ,    ,    ,     ,    .             ,      .
> 
> ,              -     .
> 
>          ,    .


1.   -6-1  -2    ?
2.        -6-1?       ?

 ,         ,  ?

----------

> -,      ,   : "     -? (   )".     ,    ,    ,     ,    .             ,      .


   .   .         ,        .

----------


## lim

> .     .


        ,          -        . 
   ,  -      167        ?

----------


## berkoot

15%   ? 
 ,    ?       .

----------


## Feminka

*berkoot*, ,   .

----------

> 1.   -6-1  -2    ?
> 2.        -6-1?       ?
> 
>  ,         ,  ?


 , .   -- ,   .





> .   .         ,        .


-,   .  :Smilie:       ,     .   ,   30      .

----------


## alexowl

,   .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## kkyka

,   6%  ,    -,       ,       (      )      -2  -6-1?

----------


## misha1984

> 


       ?

----------

> 


  
      (    



> ?


-2

----------

alexowl,  !

     ,   . , ,       ,   .

----------

> .    -6-1        .     ,  .  2010     .
>   192,   -6-1  ,


    ?      ?   : " -6-1                 ,       :
-      
-  ()      
-  ()           (),    (),   ,      ."
       .

----------


## .

> ?


 -,   ,   . ,   ,      ?
-,    



> 71.                   () *  ,        .*


    ? ,  ,     -   (). 
,      ,   



> ()           (),    (), ** ,      ."


     .      -    .          .         . ,      .

----------

> -,   ,   . ,   ,      ?


,          (   . )    -2  .



> -,    
> 
>     ? ,  ,     -   (). 
> ,      ,   
> 
>      .      -    .          .         . ,      .


 ,  : "                  ()   ,        .

 -6-1                 ,              ()       ()           (),    (),   ,      ."

  ,     ,  . ,        ,   , ..       :   , ..  "".
,    " ",     ( ) "    -,      ...".
 2-    ,         ,            . 
   "      (),    (),   ,      ", , ..  : "...  ...", ..    . -     ( ).

,  ,           ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,          (   . )    -2  .


 



> ()   ,        .


       -      .    .       ""?



> ,    " ",     ( ) "    -,      ...".


     27-   .    ,      ,       .
  , .        -6-1     ,    .     . ,           :Frown:

----------

> ""?
> (


 ,       .            .    -  "",   -  "",  - ... ( ).

----------

> .      -    .          .


,    "".
   "".     ""? -  !
       -2,  " ,     .

----------

"           ()       ()           (),    (),   ,      ."

----------

, ..  .

----------

-6-1,    -2

----------


## .

> .


    ,    ,     .        ,    .    . , ,   .         ( ),      .       "".        ,             .



> , ..  .


     , ,   .



> , ..  .


      ,          .

----------


## .

** ,      ?

----------

,  .

----------


## .

+       (      ).  ,   -2,  -6-1 -         :Frown:

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes: 
 :Frown:

----------

> 


   -  .

----------


## MikleV

,   .

   , ,  , ",     ?       -6-1 ,       -   - !"

     1    .    -     .       .         -         .

, ,    -  .  , ,  : "      ( 2010    )  :" ..
.
  192      "      ",     2010 -    .

     -         .          ,      ???
         ??? 

      ?    -6-2?     ?

-     -1   :-(

?

----------


## .

> 2010 -    .


   .
       ,     



> ?


         1 .     21.

----------


## hurumba

6%  .

* -6-1:*
1.  ? 0211071?
2.    ? 05?

* -2:*
1.     *?   *****000000,   *****362000.    ?

* :*
     /     .    moedelo.org.       ?     ?

----------


## lubezniy

-6-1.
1. .    .
2.   .
 -2 -  "" ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -6-1,    -2


    .   -     .   .

----------

-2   .        -6-1.

>2.   .
  -?

----------


## hurumba

20.12.2010, 01:26  .

   :
>      ( 2010    )  :
?

01.01.10  31.12.10,   ?

----------

, .,   .              ,    ,            2011.    ,  -2,            ,              ,   ,    6-1       -     ..

----------

.,    ,   ,     -2 (   ).  .

----------

,    9  .

----------

(043-780-): -2   , -6-1 - , :    (01.01-31.12)

----------


## lubezniy

> .,    ,   ,     -2 (   ).  .


  ,   .   .

----------

-2, .     -,        .   ,       ,   --. -2,  6-1,   ,   .  ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## MikleV

> .
>        ,     
>          1 .     21.


!

    ,     "      ( 2010    )  :"  .

,    .... :-(

----------


## MikleV

> -2, . ...... -2,  6-1,   ,   . .....


 - .      ,      ?

          ... :-(

----------


## MikleV

> ,   .   .


 12   ""       :
-     -  
-     -  .

       ,           ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 12   ""       :
> -     -  
> -     -  .
> 
>        ,           ...


,   .     -   .       -2    ( http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/samozany...tchetnosti.doc ),      .

----------


## 222



----------


## .

*222*,   .        
    -2.     .      -  .  -    ,    ,

----------


## MikleV

> *222*,   .        
>     -2.     .      -  .  -    ,    ,


     :-(

    -6-1     "      ( 2010    )  :"

     .

    -      :-(

----------


## lim

-       -   ?   :Wink: 
   -  ( ,   -      :Frown: )?

----------


## Storn

.....
       ....

----------


## lim

> .....
>        ....


-     :Frown:

----------

"     -2.     .      -  .  -    ,    ,       "
      (..  ),  :     ..

----------


## .



----------


## msw

.        .   ., ...         )))     :Frown:

----------


## misha1984

> misha1984
>        .
>     -2  6-1.


       ?

----------

> .        .   ., ...         )))


       ,. 339-  8  2010.             1  2011.      -2, 6-1.

----------

, -2  -6,    ,     ?

----------

,    -  2011.    -,   -2, -6-1.     ,         -  , -    -?

----------


## .

> , -2  -6,    ,     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> -2.     .      -  .


 " ",  "  "?

 ,   "3.62 "    ?

----------


## .

*SergeiP*,   ,        .
  4 ,

----------


## ghasi

2011-2013        

     ,         26%  34%    2013 .         .     ,                        70%   .

  ,   :
)   ;
)       ;
)    ;
)  ,      ;
)       ;
)  ;
)     ;
)     ;
)    ;
)    ;
)  ,    ;
)      ;
)  ,  ,   ;
)    ;
) ;
)     ;
)         ;
)   ;
) ;
)       ;
)   ,    ;
)     ;
)   .

----------


## lim

> .


 :quest:        ?

----------

:     ,     2011    .  ,               -   - ,          ,   -   .

----------

> .   ,  ,         -  
>     01.01.2010-31.12.2010.


   ,     .      2010 ,

----------


## MikleV

,   ..

 ""  12  2010 . . 22.
  "     2011 :     "
 "   "     .     :
" :    ( )       (.7 . 15   212-)"

  . 
  26    "   "    , :
" ,   212-           ".
  ,  ,   ,     .

     ,    ,       (      )  :   -   ...

             - ...

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,


   .    ,      .



> :   -   ...


 .    ,      ,    .     ,       .           :Frown:

----------

"       24.07.09  212-."
 -1    15-   ,    , . .  15  2011 .    2-  2010 . ?

----------


## .



----------


## MikleV

> "       24.07.09  212-."
>  -1    15-   ,    , . .  15  2011 .    2-  2010 . ?


,  .   ,      -1      ...

----------


## .

?     15 .    212- ,   27-

----------


## lim

,     -2

----------


## Bulgakter

!

  -6-1.
, ,  .   .

1.     - ,     -  ?
2.   -  ?      " "?
3.   - ""?
4.    -   ,      ,                (7274,4),    
(3117,6).  ?
5.    01.01.2010-31.12.2010        - ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Bulgakter

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:     " " :Redface: 
   ,    .
    -       - ,  ,   ...
    , ..           -   :Confused: 

,  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

*Bulgakter*,     .

----------


## Wellia

,         (   )  ,       2010 ?
   ,     15  2011 .    .

----------


## .

*Wellia*,  ,    - ?       -2  -6-1?  :Frown:     - 15   :Frown:

----------


## Wellia

> *Wellia*,  ,    - ?       -2  -6-1?     - 15


, - .   15  - .  .  :yes:

----------


## MikleV

-   -  .    .

 "  11- ,  " ... :-(

  1   ( )

,   ...

----------


## Bulgakter

> *Bulgakter*,     .


 :Smilie: 
 , ,     -     . :Wink:

----------

,             ?      .    ,       ...  . ,   .        ,   ...

----------

.2 .2 .57           .

----------


## MikleV

...

 

  : 
",      ,      ,     ,      "

..   -     ,     ,     - !

----------

> .


        ? ,   ...

----------


## Bucom

> -6-1. , ,  .


   -6-1      N 192 "    ()

----------


## .

> .2 .2 .57           .


        .

----------

...         -2  -6-1((((((

----------


## .

.

----------

-    ??  -    ,   ....    11 ...

----------


## Wellia

-6-1   ?  :EEK!: 
 "_ -6-1 ... ,              ()       ()        "   ()", "   ()", "  ", "     "._"

----------


## .

*Wellia*,   ?

----------


## Wellia

> misha1984
>        .
>     -2  6-1.


     ,  ,     -2.  :Smilie:

----------


## .

, 
      .        -  ?   :Frown:

----------

> -6-1      N 192 "    ()


      1 .....   :No:

----------


## lubezniy

-.

----------


## hiker

> !
> 
>   -6-1.
> , ,  .   .
> 
> 1.     - ,     -  ?
> 2.   -  ?      " "?
> 3.   - ""?
> 4.    -   ,      ,                (7274,4),    
> ...


1. 
2. 1 , 2 /   -6-1/
3. 
4.,  .   
5. 01012010 -30062010  01072010-31122010

----------

> , - .   15  - .  .


-2   1 .        .

----------


## .

**,   192  -6-1.  1 .

----------


## misha1984

> ,  ,     -2.


         ?

----------


## .

*misha1984*,   ,    .         ,     :Wink: 
 , .   ,

----------

!
   .....   .......:
     .  .    (45286575000)   .  ??????

----------

**,  , ..   ( ,  .)    .

----------

, ! 
   :
   .   " "  ".00.2010",   .  ???

----------

> .  ???

----------


## robocop

.  7, 
* :*  -2 ,   . "   -   ,    -   .   ".      " " ,     , ..     ( ?)  ,     , ..     .     20   .
-6-1      (  ),   -   ,  .      ,     (-     ).
* :* (    ,  ,   )  -6-1    .        11-. <>   ,     !      </>

   , ,   ,  -2   31.12.2009   3 ( 510)     1,  100    130, 140.   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ,  -2   31.12.2009   3 ( 510)     1,  100    130, 140.   ?


.

----------


## Tatiana72

> .  7, 
> * :* -6-1      (  ),   -   ,  .


  ,    7?      7  12 ,       -6-1.   ,       -6-1,           . ,  ,     ,   .     31 ,   .

----------


## robocop

> ,    7?


,   .

----------


## Tatiana72

.     1,      2    7. 
,      .       ,  -6-1 ,        ,      -     ,       :Wow: 
 ,    - .

 ,   :
  3     10  .       .  .
 : . , .35, .3   (  35  37 ) 
: . ,   . .   10-15.
. .      .  (    ),   .      ( ), ,   50       35.

----------


## .

-6-1

----------


## misha1984

9000

----------


## niks35



----------


## misha1984

> 


 1983

----------


## .

9000    .

----------


## tatimtv

> -6-1


    ? 
1.  2010 -  .
2.   -  .

   - ,  .     ... -   ...   2 ,  .... 

  ?

----------


## niks35



----------


## lim

-   2

----------

?

----------


## Polunochnitsa

.       .  ,      2010    -: 
1. -2 -2.
2.   ( 6-*2*, * 6-2*) - 2 .
    , -    . -.
      .      6-1,        6-2    6-2? :Hmm:  !

----------


## beorn84

, ,     ,   ,       2.2  -2?       ? ,   ,     ?

----------

:    -6   ?    ,   ,    ,     ,        , , ,

----------


## .

> 6-2    6-2?


   .               .
**,

----------

> **,


 :Smilie:

----------

> -2 ,   . "   -   ,    -   .   ".


  :  -2       -?  -6-1    ?
 -  , !
   7274,4  7274?

----------


## .

> :  -2       -?


   -2   -  !      ,   -      ,    ? 
     ?   ,   -    ?

----------

.       ,     ,   . 
( - ,     ,      ,    )

  -6-1?   ?

----------


## Bucom

(-6-1)
                          (  2010  . -   )     ,                       
                            (  2010  . -   )     ,      .              ()            
(     192- "    ()           ")

----------

-,   .     ,   ,        ,     (( , !

-2:

1.  :    ,     "", "", " "?
2.   : "   () ".  0,     ?
3. "        ... ".   ?      ?

-6-1:

1. "   " -  ?  ?
2.  "    3  ( 2010   6 )  ".        ?         ?

----------

> 1.  :    ,     "", "", " "?


:  
, ,   -  



> 2.   : "   () ".  0,     ?






> 3. "        ... ".   ?      ?







> -6-1:
> 
> 1. "   " -  ?  ?






> 2.  "    3  ( 2010   6 )  ".        ?         ?

----------

!
      6  
01.07.2010-31.12.2010
 -  :
01.01.2010-31.12.2010?

----------


## .

> 01.01.2010-31.12.2010?


.

----------

!!!)))))))))) :Love:

----------


## lika25

> **,


     ,   2  1     ?

----------


## Tatiana72

7  12 .
05     ,         2010 :
1. -2 
2. -6-1
3. -6-2
4. -6-3
  2     ,     , ..    .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 3. -6-2
> 4. -6-3


     .

----------


## beorn84

,  .
,   ,       300  500 , .     ,  -?

----------


## .

.        ( -2)

----------


## beorn84

.  ,    --  , ..   - ,   "    ",  .

----------


## .

> 7  12 .
> 05     ,         2010 :
> 1. -2 
> 2. -6-1
> 3. -6-2
> 4. -6-3
>   2     ,     , ..    .


      2010,    .   +      :Frown:

----------


## ADR

, -   .
Թ9  .
 .   -2. "   -6-1,     ,   ". 
     ...
P.S.  :      .         ,  ,   ...     ...    ! ,       :Smilie:

----------

2003       (  )        2011 ?   2010   .

----------


## .

**,

----------

-6-1    .
:     -  ()  -    ,       (((

----------

!  !
    :"     2010          ,     2010 ,          ,     ,       2010 .."
  : ..,     1- ,      -6,    ,   ? ?

----------


## Kitenok88

*ADR*
    . 
    -2    
  7274  3118    ? ?

----------


## ADR

. 
.. ,  7274,40.  7275,00.  -0,60. ,    ,     .      .     (150)  "0".    8:30 .  9  .

----------


## Kitenok88

ADR
 .   10   ??        PC-2.         .

----------


## ADR

-  9:40.
 ,   . ,   .
   , ..      .
     2 .

----------


## robocop

Tatiana72     .    7  .   -      .    ,        ( !).       ,     .     -    ,     ,     ,    ,           .     -    ,    -     ( 1,2,3.   ).       .         ,    ,  650 ..    ,      ,       .    .
   -2.      ,    . ,           .   ,    ,   ,     .
 9:05  3 ,       1 .

----------


## Lada52

> ,    ,


,     ,   , ?  ?    -2   ?

----------

, ! 
           15    1 .     ( )   .       .     .      : -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.   .   .

----------


## alexowl

> , ! 
>            15    1 .     ( )   .       .     .      : -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.   .   .


  !      .      ?       ?!

 ,  -6-2, -6-3 --     -  ?

    --  ,    ?        .        -6-2, -6-3    .

----------


## in4out

> 15   1 .





> 05     ,         2010 :
> 1. -2 
> 2. -6-1
> 3. -6-2
> 4. -6-3


    .     .      ,  .     2    .

----------

> .     .      ,  .     2    .


       .
 -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.
  ,    -   .
 -6-1, -6-2, 6-3       ,   1 ...

----------


## Linc

> .      ,  .     2    .


  . -2. 
   ,  ,     ,         150     (  7274,40,  7275,00,  -0,60) (    ,   )))              (  ),     .   (      ).
           .( "" - ).
  -6-1   .
     2010       - 01.01.2010 \ 31.12.2010
   "",     .   -2      ..

P.S    ,   ,     ""    .  ,           .   ,  "",     .    .  . :Frown:

----------

,   ,     , .   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,     , .   ,     .


 .

----------

,      . :
-6-1 ,  " ",     ()     (   ,  , ,    ?  ,    _?);
     60  (40   20 )...     .
  ,   2009          ...    ,      )  ,       ,     )

 : 6, ,  N30

----------

!!!!  -   -2.      .
        25  2010.          12003 . 
1)  ..     ,       -   ?
2)   1 ?         ,      , ..    110  120          130 
3)         ( 130)? 

 !!!

----------


## MikleV

> .....           .( "" - )....


 ...  :   1   CheckXML+     !  ,   .
    ,         .

       ?      ...

----------

> !!!!  -   -2.      .
>         25  2010.          12003 .


 )  12002,76



> 1)  ..     ,       -   ?


.     (   SPU_ORB,    25.02  31.12):
  6148,60
  2635,11
 483,10
 878,37




> 2)   1 ?         ,      , ..    110  120          130 
> 3)         ( 130)?


  ,   .    ""   ,  -  .  110  ,   ,  120 ,  130=100+110+120 (      ), 140 -    (   ,    ,        ). 150=130-140,  ,     .

  2  :  25.02.11   31.12.11

----------

, . . -2   " ".   1,  140      572  1040 (  , ).     1.20 .         -  3       510  530 .

----------


## Linc

> ... 
>        ?      ...


       Excel (  ), ,      ,    .(    SPU_org -   )
     , -     ,  ,     .

----------

> )  12002,76
> 
> .     (   SPU_ORB,    25.02  31.12):
>   6148,60
>   2635,11
>  483,10
>  878,37
> 
> 
> ...



 !!!!!
    .    ......    ,              1-3 -          ?         ?

        ?

----------


## Frousi

.     -    .        ,       ,    -   ? ))

----------


## Kitenok88

9 .         ... -6-1    . -6-2, -6-3      . 
   9  .  .      4 .    9.30.      !
             . ()

----------


## Fraxine

,       -6-1???

----------


## scootvl

> .     -    .        ,       ,    -   ? ))


! ,       ...     ,       _      ,      ...    ,   -2 ,   -6-1  ... ,   ...

----------

> !!!!!
>     .    ......    ,              1-3 -          ?         ?
> 
>         ?


pfrf.ru )     .     ""  .

,     ,      .    24.02, :
6170.25 2644.39 484.81 881.46

   " " -  ,   ""    . ,       300 .     . ,      ""   ,      (   ),          ,          .

PS   :        -  "  "  ""   - (" ", "Spu_orb")?   ?

----------


## .

> .        ,


    ,     



> 


     ?      :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> Excel (  ), ,      ,    .(    SPU_org -   )
>      , -     ,  ,     .


    ,      .

       -    ,      doc  xls .   XML     .      .

----------


## scootvl

> ,      .
> 
>        -    ,      doc  xls .   XML     .      .


         (),     ,   _  -2     -6-1,    .      XML-          :Smilie: )))   -  ,    ,    24   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> ,       -6-1???


     :

http://www.pfrf.ru/pers_uchet/15344.html

"    5  16   212-   5  11   27-   ,        ,    1-              -2  *    .* "

----------


## MikleV

> (),     ,   _  -2     -6-1,......)


  _    -2  ?

   1 (         )  CheckXML+ (     )

       :   !      (     ),        !    .

 -!

----------


## Linc

> ,      .
> 
>        -    ,      doc  xls .   XML     .      .


 .    ,     Excel.           ( ).         ,   "" .       . :Frown:

----------


## .

> "    5  16   212-   5  11   27-   ,        ,    1-              -2      . "


 .     27-

----------


## MikleV

.,    ?       -        !!!   .

           .

http://www.pfrf.ru/individual_records/721.html

   5 :

"5.  ,      ,      ,    ,    1  ,     ,   :
1)     ;
2) ,   ;
3)       ;
4)  ,      .
"

  -  4  ,   ,  :         ,       . ..  ,   .           .

----------


## Fraxine

,    -2,  -6-1  -    ?   .

----------


## .

> -  4  ,   ,  :         ,       .


      ,        .          ,      ,      .
*Fraxine*,       ,     .

----------

. 7 . 15    24  2009 . N*212- "       ,     ,           " :
"  ,       ,    .     50  ,   50       ".
              .        .

----------


## Linc

> . 7 . 15    24  2009 . N*212- "       ,     ,           " :
> "  ,       ,    .     50  ,   50       ".
>               .        .


 ,      ,     ,             (  ),      -   . ,    .

----------


## .

> . 7 . 15

----------

3 .      --2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3,      .  .

----------

-     ?   ?

----------


## misha1984

25  2010      ?

----------


## Storn

*misha1984*,   1

----------

9    -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3  ,   ,

----------


## misha1984

> *misha1984*,   1


       2.5

----------


## Storn

*misha1984*,  5  2010

----------

> 9    -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3  ,   ,


    ?    ,

----------

6      (((       : -2, -6-2, -6-1 (    2   1,       ).     -6-3, - ,    ,    .
 ,     ,  ,     =/

   :    : 0,00.        0  ,   0.    ,       0.  ,   ?     =/

----------


## .

=>   =>   =>   "",      2 =>

----------

,  !))
  . -6-2 "   " -  ?      ?
    ,  -  -    (((

----------

1  ,        ?

----------

> 6      (((       : -2, -6-2, -6-1 (    2   1,       ).     -6-3, - ,    ,    .
>  ,     ,  ,     =/


   -   Ѩ!

    !  ,     !  : "    "! :Redface: 

  ..    !!))  :Love:

----------

!!!     ,        !   , :

   28.05.2010.    28.05.2010 - 31.12.2010.
 (    ,  ( )  :
 . .-4322; 
. . - 1853;
 - 340;
 - 618.

       ?
    ,       .  ,       :Wink: )) ,  ,  ...

   -   .  ,  .  ,     ,  ,    ( ).     -  ?

       ?

     . -     ?   ?

----------

> ?


 -2, -6-1, -6-2

----------

.
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
!!!! ,   -2     ,      .     ,  ,     ? 
      !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> 


   7 ()     .



> ,     ?


,         .



> !


,   .    ,     - .

----------

> 7 ()     .
> 
>      ,   ))
> 
>  ,  -         .
> 
> ,         .
> 
> ,     ,      . ,        -   .
> ...


,   -    ,  ...      ... ,  ,  ! :Big Grin: 
 !!!!

----------


## -

, !     2009     -  ,   4 -2?

----------

-......      ( 2010    )    01.01.2010  31.12.2010       2010?

----------


## ˸

> 2010?


  :yes:

----------

> 


,   :Smilie:

----------

,  -2    ,   -6-1      , ..   6149,      (   6170),   6149?

----------


## ˸

> 6149?


  :yes:

----------


## -

3    (  ).    :Mad:   ,   !   09.30,     ...     504  ("")
: 
- -2, -6-2, -6-3  2  
- ,    (    ,     )
- 
-  2010 .

----------


## Lana2804

- ,     ,  ,       -2  6-2?  6-1    .  ,     6-2     ,      ?

----------


## .

-6-2   .    -   :Frown:

----------

25 .  ,   .  ,  .     3 .  ,  -2 2 .(  ,  )  -6-1 2 .(  ,  ).       ,    .  -   .    .      . ..     .   ,    ,  , ...

----------


## xsander

!!!     ,     ? 
(.   15%, 2   16.08.10   ,   )
-6-2
-6-2
-1
    ?

----------


## .

*xsander*,          .  ,

----------


## s081081

500     ?
    2  -

----------


## s081081

?   6 -3 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## s081081

> ,


  -6-2 ,    ,    .
     -     , ,  ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## s081081

,  -  ?

----------


## .

,      ?   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## _

. -     2  .         ( -1, -2, ) ,        .          ,            .   :   ?  :  , 400  ? , .            ?  :Angy man:

----------


## .

.    ,       ,           . 
           .

----------


## _

> .    ,       ,           . 
>            .


   ,     ,             ,    .     :Frown:  ,      ?(    ?)

----------


## .

> ,


   .  - ,    ,        ,      50 .
        .

----------


## _

,   (    ,...    ). , , . :      ?(    ?)

----------


## .

.
    -   .     .    ?   :Frown:

----------


## optik64

> ,   (    ,...    ). , , . :      ?(    ?)


  ?   ,   ...       ,     ...      .

----------


## G@lchonok

,     ,      ,   ...    ,      ?

----------


## _

.  , ,  -    ()  ,   , ?  15      ...

----------


## optik64

> .  , ,  -    ()  ,   , ?  15      ...


,      :Embarrassment: )
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53151890
     ,  ...

----------


## Electra

, ,      6 3   "   ", " "?
  -6-2      ?
    .  ?

----------


## scootvl

> .  , ,  -    ()  ,   , ?  15      ...


          ,                 :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## VIKI1

,     : 1.     (,    ), 3      ,    2 ,       ,             (  01.04.2010.)    .       .        ,    ,     ,          ,     . 
     !!!

----------


## Wellia

> ,  -  ?


 -2    :   .

----------


## milira

.
,          ,   -6-2:  3 -- ?

      -6-3? ?

----------


## robocop

(-6-3)          (-6-1).

----------


## milira

-6-2...  -6-3   ...

----------


## robocop

XML   -6-1 (     WordPad'),               <____>.   .    -    .             .    :Smilie: .

----------

,  ,        (,)      ,  ?        . ,,   .   ?

----------


## Larik

**,   .

----------

!

----------

> ,


...      ...    -?

----------


## _

> ...      ...    -?


    .    ,       ,   .    ,    :Frown:

----------

> .    ,       ,   .    ,


   .     -    ,     .

    ,   .

----------


## Wellia

,    -        -6-1, -6-2  -6-3:     ?   -2     ...    ,     .   :Frown: 

    -6-2  ?     ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 - ...- 


> -6-2  ?


   ..

----------


## s081081

, do it

 spu orb,   ,   word,          ,     ,  (     ),   ,    6  , ,   ,  ,     ,  !

----------


## Electra

, ,       20-?   -2  15   ,    20 ...   ??

----------


## optik64

> , ,       20-?   -2  15   ,    20 ...   ??


  15-

----------


## LuckyJ

,
, ,   .
      01  -   -2  .
  ,  -2 " 01 ", ,    28 .      "  1 ",     1 . ?
    -,        -   .
        .    . 
 ,    .   ?

 :Smilie:

----------

> ,  -2 " 01 ", ,    28 .


   " 1 "  "  1 ".
  .
 .      .

----------


## LuckyJ

-      .        -2   .       ,           ...

----------


## .

.    ?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> " 1 "  "  1 ".


  .  . " 1 " ,    "  1 ",  1   .

----------


## Bucom

> " 1 " ,    "  1 ",  1   .


.   ,   " "                   .

----------


## LuckyJ

> .    ?     ?


     , .

 ,    :      ,      .... ,

----------


## LuckyJ

, .
   ,                     -2.      .          .

     !

----------

!      . . :Frown:      .    2 ,    . ,   ,    .   ,          6%.    ,   .     1; 2.1 -  -     .

----------


## msw

.   ,   ,   ()   .
 -2    .

----------

**,    -2?         ?  ?

----------

,   ,  ,  .       ,  .    ,  .          2  2010   3-6-1,

----------

**,        ,    . ,    .

----------

*msw*   ,   ,    . ,    2  ,        2  2010 .

----------

,  -  ,   -  -   .       -, ,   .

----------

.      :Frown:

----------

.   ,    ,        .      . ,      2010  , .

----------

,  -  .      .              :yes: 
        2  ?

----------

